# "Primitve Weapons"



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Was just wondering if muzzle loaders are considered "firearms" as in the type that "felons" cannot own? I know they could probably get licenses and tags for "bow" hunting which is included in the primitive seasons. Theres so much 'hearsay' on primitive weapons, this thought just crossed my mind and I thought someone on here might have a legal definition.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you can buy a muzzleloader right thru the mail,as long as you are 18. cabelas and bass pro will ship them to your door no problem. even at walmart you do not have to fill out the questionare for them to check you out.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Look it up on the Ohio revised Code and see if it says.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

How can you call a modern muzzle loader a primitive weapon? I mean come on!! Shotgun primers, electronic ignition. You suppose Davey Crockett had an extra battery for his Kentucky Rifle? lol.....I started shooting Muzzleloaders when I was 9 years old, my father still builds them to this day. I'd like to see them have a REAL primitive weapons season, Not a high powered rifle season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ClickerCrazy said:


> I'd like to see them have a REAL primitive weapons season, Not a high powered rifle season.


I wouldn't.

As long as you still pour the powder down the barrel and shove home a bullet I'm fine with it.

Or we could have a season for single shot shotguns only, or pumps, or a bow season for recurves and long bows only, or maybe compounds but shot with fingers only no releases, how about a bow season for bows with just wheels no cams allowed.

We live in a world where hunters need to support each other no matter what weapon they choose to to hunt with. This idea reminds me of the same old crossbow versus longbow debate that has been raging since crossbows were first legalized back in the 70's.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Lundy beat me to it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I Asked this question to a police officer friend of mine. He told me if he finds ANY weapon on a convicted felon, he's going to be taken into custody and put in a cell, no weapons, means no weapons..period. There were several more officers standing in the general area when I asked him and others didn't put it so nicely.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

as ez stated it may be confiscated and the person charged for having a gun in his posession. but you do not need to fill out the background check to buy it and they can be baught thru the mail from any catalogue shipping store.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i know of a person who was convicted of a felony(some what of a bogus deal) and the only weapon he is allowed to own and use is a muzzleloader.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ClickerCrazy said:


> I'd like to see them have a REAL primitive weapons season, Not a high powered rifle season.



I'd be fine if the early muzzleloader season was changed to a primitive weapons seasons as that was the original intention for those few days in the three select areas. But other than that I love my Encore!:!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

It is my understanding that anythng that can propel or project a projectile ( ie bows, crossbows, muzzleloaders, BB guns, firearms) is illegal for a felon to own under the weapons under disabilities act. Friend of mine bounced a check worth enough to make it a felony. He later got busted hunting with his crossbow and did time for it.

Huntinbull


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Muzzleloaders are not considered a firearm under the Gun Control Act of 1968 and therefore felons are allowed to own and possess them.

There are however certain states with Game Laws that prohibit felons from hunting with a muzzleloader but Ohio is not one of those states. Nebraska is one of those states that have Game laws that prohibit felons from hunting with a muzzleloader.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I Asked this question to a police officer friend of mine. He told me if he finds ANY weapon on a convicted felon, he's going to be taken into custody and put in a cell, no weapons, means no weapons..period. There were several more officers standing in the general area when I asked him and others didn't put it so nicely.


I also know someone the just got a felony,he was told by his PO that he could not own or be around anything with a trigger!!!!
Quote:
Originally Posted by ClickerCrazy 
I'd like to see them have a REAL primitive weapons season, Not a high powered rifle season. 

I wouldn't.

As long as you still pour the powder down the barrel and shove home a bullet I'm fine with it.

Or we could have a season for single shot shotguns only, or pumps, or a bow season for recurves and long bows only, or maybe compounds but shot with fingers only no releases, how about a bow season for bows with just wheels no cams allowed.

We live in a world where hunters need to support each other no matter what weapon they choose to to hunt with. This idea reminds me of the same old crossbow versus longbow debate that has been raging since crossbows were first legalized back in the 70's. I agree with Lundy on this one too.


----------

